# What Enneagram type would you least like to be?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

title says it all
PS: in the interest of not coming across as trolling a certain type or starting the thread in that direction, I'm reserving my answer for later.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The type i would least like to be is probably the type that is currently is attached to my 7....until i figure that out for sure. 

Type 2 wouldn't be easy for me. It would make me feel phony, fake at best.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think there's one I would least like to be, but type 2 is the farthest off my probability radar. It's very much not the way I am.

Edit: I _like_ the few 2s I've met.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> title says it all
> PS: in the interest of not coming across as trolling a certain type or starting the thread in that direction, I'm reserving my answer for later.


Oh please. You've stated your intense dislike of 2's many times, it's apparent which type you would least like to be. Actually, what exactly was your reason for making this thread? Was it just to rant and bitch about type 2's?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> Oh please. You've stated your intense dislike of 2's many times, it's apparent which type you would least like to be. Actually, what exactly was your reason for making this thread? Was it just to rant and bitch about type 2's?


no, I wasn't even going to answer type 2. no accusations please


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I wasn't even going to answer type 2. no accusations please


Sure. Whatever you say.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> Sure. Whatever you say.


do you intend to answer the question? if not, I'm not sure why you're here


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually, I would least like to be a Type 3 [the Type that I am which is probably why I could not see myself as one] --- what with all the inherent desire to be great and successful and ambitious conflicting with my disability that makes it extremely difficult to be successful at the career path I chose for myself. 

Sitting at 31, having tasted the wonders of corporate, financial as well as marital success and having lost it all has fractured my soul and I've spent a good 1 year and 1 month just simmering in a whirlpool of loss, regret and failure trying to overcome it. 

I'm inherently an extremely optimistic person, so to see a bleak future for myself ... one filled with compromise instead of pure, unadulterated success that I know I am not only capable of but desiring of as well is beyond hard. 

I know I'll get somewhere again .. but somewhere isn't good enough :/ Or maybe it is ... I just can't convince myself that "somewhere" is a good enough place to be.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

leadintea said:


> Sure. Whatever you say.


Trolling seems to be the only reason you are here. Good job with all the generalizations and assumptions. Try putting the horse before the wagon next time you respond by trolling.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the most difficulty picturing myself as a 1 or a 2. I think my cognitive strengths combined with these types would make me lean more towards the unhealthy side of the spectrum.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Do I have to pick just one?

In order from least like to most like:

2
9
P6
3
4
7
5
1
8
CP6 (I've decided its cooler than the 8)

I agree with mucha on the 2. Not because I'd feel phony though (I imagine 2s don't feel this way because the desire to help is so strong) but because I wouldnt want to be bound to the need to help. I've seen 2s freak out when they become irrelevant in a situation. Like they are grasping for something, anything that needs to be done so they can be fulfilled. They depend too much on other people.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Trolling seems to be the only reason you are here. Good job with all the generalizations and assumptions. Try putting the horse before the wagon next time you respond by trolling.


Except I've never trolled before on this site so you definitely need to check yourself. And like I said, SoM always looks for a reason to either:

A) Bitch about type 2's
B) Bitch about Fe
C) Praise type 8's

So of course I'd think the only reason he'd make this thread was to diss on type 2's. In fact, I'm really curious to see what type he'd least like to be like and his reasoning behind it.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I'd say type 2 for me; type 2 is often associated with Fe in my mind, and since Fe is my inferior, I have a couple issues with it. 

If not 2, it would have to be type 4.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Do I have to pick just one?
> 
> In order from least like to most like:
> 
> ...


I don't think 2's would feel this way either, because it would be natural for them. For me, no, it would be very unnatural. I'm much to independent to be a 2, i don't want to be responsible for other people, nor do i want anyone to be responsible for me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

honestly the two types I'd least want to be are 6s and 1s. not because I dislike them (okay, I don't much like 1s, but that's not the point lol) but because it sounds like they have a hard time relaxing and like life is just really hard for them (I'm a 7, life is easy for me lol). living with anxiety and having to continually overcome fear would tire me out and I don't think I would ever feel good enough about myself as a core 1. perfect and hedonism are just so opposite each other most of the time. I can't imagine how 1s are happy ever (the 1s I've known IRL seemed like they were happy maybe once a month if that)

I'll list them in order from least to most too
1
6
4 (people on typology forums make 4 sound SO awesome, but in reality, constant struggle with feeling broken, inferior and worthless? I'll pass)
2
5
9
3
8
7


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I'll copy Chipps and just put them in order from wanting to be it the least to wanting to be it the most:

5
P6
4
2
9
8
1
3
7


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I don't think 2's would feel this way either, because it would be natural for them. For me, no, it would be very unnatural. I'm much to independent to be a 2, i don't want to be responsible for other people, nor do i want anyone to be responsible for me.


I also kind of think they seem a little ridiculous by overplaying how needed they are. I work with a ESFP 2w3 and she walks around like the place would fall apart without her. Shes only been there for 2 weeks and is walking around all proud for doing menial jobs that EVERYONE else there does without having to announce it to the world. She even takes credit for doing things I know for a fact she didn't do. Its laughable.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

leadintea said:


> B) Bitch about Fe


There are a lot of people who consistently bitch about Fe on this forum [which I believe mostly comes from their lack of understanding of Fe] .. I don't really see SOM as one of them ... Maybe I haven't noticed his posts ... but if he has a negative view of Fe or whatever, then wouldn't that somehow translate to negative interactions with moi -- an Fe-dom? And also potentially a 3w2 ... Hasn't happened yet, and I haven't seen any reason for it to happen either. 

What are you basing this off of?


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Jawz said:


> There are a lot of people who consistently bitch about Fe on this forum [which I believe mostly comes from their lack of understanding of Fe] .. I don't really see SOM as one of them ... Maybe I haven't noticed his posts ... but if he has a negative view of Fe or whatever, then wouldn't that somehow translate to negative interactions with moi -- an Fe-dom? And also potentially a 3w2 ... Hasn't happened yet, and I haven't seen any reason for it to happen either.
> 
> What are you basing this off of?


On his posts both here and on TypoC.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

leadintea said:


> On his posts both here and on TypoC.


Can you give examples?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> honestly the two types I'd least want to be are 6s and 1s. not because I dislike them (okay, I don't much like 1s, but that's not the point) but because it sounds like they have a hard time relaxing and like life is just really hard for them (I'm a 7, life is easy for me lol)


Lol. Thats why I tend to not like 7s IRL. Too laid back and accepting for me. I definitely identify with the 6w5s need to find people who are similar to them. I'd probably do well with a 1, 6 or 9 and maybe an 8. I tend to keep distance from people who are inclusive since I tend to be very exclusive. Once I have an established group, I stop taking applications for new members and I hate it when other people try to join it. I become territorial of it.

While Im open minded in the grand scheme of things and I don't like to shove stuff down peoples throats, I have a strong value system and I tend to keep people who violate it at arms length even if they are "nice". I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about "going with the flow".


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Can you give examples?


I'd rather not dig through old posts just to find proof of this. If you don't believe me, fine, but those are the three things he always goes on about in these forums.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

8 for me. It's the only type I couldn't see any likenesses in.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I also kind of think they seem a little ridiculous by overplaying how needed they are. I work with a ESFP 2w3 and she walks around like the place would fall apart without her. Shes only been there for 2 weeks and is walking around all proud for doing menial jobs that EVERYONE else there does without having to announce it to the world. She even takes credit for doing things I know for a fact she didn't do. Its laughable.


I know a few type 2. They appear to be a bit on the needy side through validation. They also have this need to want to make people feel really good about themselves whether the need for the other person is there or not. The issues that arise with this are people like myself who don't need these constant compliments. They also try and pressure me into going along with their needs, which makes me feel awkward. I can't say for sure what type they are ( MBTI ), although their ENNG is for sure a 2 core. Personally i find it too much over the top.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I know a few type 2. They appear to be a bit on the needy side through validation. They also have this need to want to make people feel really good about themselves whether the need for the other person is there or not. The issues that arise with this are people like myself who don't need these constant compliments. *They also try and pressure me into going along with their needs, which makes me feel awkward.* I can't say for sure what type they are ( MBTI ), although their ENNG is for sure a 2 core. Personally i find it too much over the top.



Oh yea. Social construct dictates that going along with it is the "nice" thing to do. Plus it can always be cloaked under the "I was only trying to help you" line to make you feel bad about it. Ick!

My grandmother was an unhealthy/slightly narcissistic 2w3 ESFJ. Combination from hell. **shudder**


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

leadintea said:


> I'd rather not dig through old posts just to find proof of this. If you don't believe me, fine, but those are the three things he always goes on about in these forums.


Ah but see. If you're going to make such assumptions or generalizations, you should have the links to back up your words. If not, well, you lose all creditability. If not, don't assume what he is thinking or his reasoning for creating this thread.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Ah but see. If you're going to make such assumptions or generalizations, you should have the links to back up your words. If not, well, you lose all creditability. If not, don't assume what he is thinking or his reasoning for creating this thread.


+1 

Damn, you beat me to it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Lol. Thats why I tend to not like 7s IRL. Too laid back and accepting for me.


let me get this straight, you like 7s _less_ because we're laid back 



> I definitely identify with the 6w5s need to find people who are similar to them. I'd probably do well with a 1, 6 or 9 and maybe an 8. I tend to keep distance from people who are inclusive since I tend to be very exclusive. Once I have an established group, I stop taking applications for new members and I hate it when other people try to join it. I become territorial of it.
> 
> While Im open minded in the grand scheme of things and I don't like to shove stuff down peoples throats, I have a strong value system and I tend to keep people who violate it at arms length even if they are "nice". I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about "going with the flow".


I'm core 7 and I relate to all of this. sorry, but I absolutely hate the stereotype of 7s being happy go lucky, all inclusive social butterflies. I am a misanthropic snob and do not give anyone more than 5 minutes of my time who isnt'
- necessary to advance my goals
or
- fun to be around
- accepts me for who I am
and
- gives me enough personal space

I think 99% of the people I meet are either
- boring/too conventional
- controlling/don't accept you unless you are a certain way
- passive and unable to stand up for themselves
- a mix of the above two points and incapable of communication without social hierarchy
- spineless, lacking conviction
- haters

7s demand the best out of life and that includes people. I want nothing to do with people who are poor quality human beings


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Oh yea. Social construct dictates that going along with it is the "nice" thing to do. Plus it can always be cloaked under the "I was only trying to help you" line to make you feel bad about it. Ick!
> 
> My grandmother was an unhealthy/slightly narcissistic 2w3 ESFJ. Combination from hell. **shudder**


Well i guess if that is the case i wouldn't be always considered " nice ". My Fi doesn't buy into any of that , especially- i was only trying to help you line. ( no, you were trying to fix me, Grr ) Manipulation at its's finest, it doesn't fly with me. If i want your help, i will ask for it, never assume.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> let me get this straight, you like 7s _less_ because we're laid back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ 100. Sizzle burn


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I've noticed a trend on PerC, where Type 2 is *greatly* misunderstood. Even Naranjo in a talk, laughs at how American culture interprets Twos. The Twos I know IRL are wonderful people and nothing like this false image they are given here. Unhealthy twos are probably more like that, and what people notice.

Anyway:
I wouldn't want to be a 1 as I don't want the burden of trying to be a good person.
I wouldn't want to be a 2 as I value my independence too much.
I wouldn't want to be a 3 as I want people to see all my deepest and darkest corners.
I wouldn't want to be a 4 as I cannot understand the concept of living in the past.
I wouldn't want to be a 5 as I value experience too much.
I wouldn't want to be a 6 as fear is my biggest enemy as it is, I don't need worry on top.
I wouldn't want to be a 7 as people misinterpret my enthusiasm as being shallow.
I wouldn't want to be a 8 as it would be difficult to warm up to people.
I wouldn't want to be a 9 as I value being bold and standing up for myself too much.

Stereotypes left and right, but that's my answer in short.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Well i guess if that is the case i wouldn't be always considered " nice ". My Fi doesn't buy into any of that , especially- i was only trying to help you line. ( no, you were trying to fix me, Grr ) Manipulation at its's finest, it doesn't fly with me. If i want your help, i will ask for it, never assume.


Me too. I can put up with it if its a one time thing. But if it happens too often, we shall have a problem. Once someone pushes too hard, I don't mind pushing really hard back and hurting their feelings. Not all helping is manipulative, but when it is, I shred the person.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> I've noticed a trend on PerC, where Type 2 is *greatly* misunderstood. Even Naranjo in a talk, laughs at how American culture interprets Twos. The Twos I know IRL are wonderful people and nothing like this false image they are given here. Unhealthy twos are probably more like that, and what people notice.
> 
> Anyway:
> I wouldn't want to be a 1 as I don't want the burden of trying to be a good person.
> ...


the first part of your post: definitely
the second part of your post: come on, that's a cop out, you gotta make a choice XD


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> let me get this straight, you like 7s _less_ because we're laid back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if those are just stereotypes of 7s and while they might not be true, its how I perceive them to be. Their energy is off putting to me. I certainly can't handle them in large doses. To be honest, they are probably a little too upbeat for me. Ick, I suck at explaining this. i have a few type 7 friends, and I tend to only hang out with them every once in a while. Though this could also be due to them be very very extroverted.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Me too. I can put up with it if its a one time thing. But if it happens too often, we shall have a problem. Once someone pushes too hard, I don't mind pushing really hard back and hurting their feelings. Not all helping is manipulative, but when it is, I shred the person.


Well if you're anything like me you can see the motives behind it. It's been my experience that motives are the telling story behind all the actions. I don't mind playing along and co-operating in group dynamics, especially if the end goal can be accomplished easier. At work i have to be a team player, regardless if i agree or not. Although on my own personal time, don't push me or provoke me by trying to manipulate me, i can see through you. If i'm pushed, i'm like a bull in a china shop, don't cross those boundaries.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the first part of your post: definitely
> the second part of your post: come on, that's a cop out, you gotta make a choice XD


It's difficult because once I am another type, my whole ideals and mindframe will change and my opinion will change =P

But okay, assuming I keep who I am and have to "be" a type: Then 9w1, 2, and 6 would be least desirable for me.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm I can understand the unhealthy E2 problems :S and the "Do you need help? Can I help? Let me help you." usually gets on my nerves because I like to do my own stuff without interference.

Personally I wouldn't want to be 5w6 or 2w1 and neither 4w3, mostly for reasons with their emotionality. I can barely handle the outbursts from others <.< don't want to be like that myself. 5w6 feels very sterile to me :| so the opposite extreme.

I'm happy with being 6w7, thou I am not particularly fond of my tritype, I am proud of my qualities.

PS: yeah Fe is annoying at times....and 8s are gr8. ^^;

@Spades :O I have to hear why no type 6.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Me too. I can put up with it if its a one time thing. But if it happens too often, we shall have a problem. Once someone pushes too hard, I don't mind pushing really hard back and hurting their feelings. Not all helping is manipulative, but when it is, I shred the person.


I don't mind pushing back the first time. sometimes not pushing back is like sitting there and letting a puppy chew up your couch, only to punish it later when it is confused. the only way to maintain person boundaries is if they are clearly defined, if people are made aware of if it if they cross them and if there is punishment in place for continually disrespecting them, which can be as simple as "I'm leaving. if you wish to interact with me, you will do so with respect or not at all" (this is a good way to clearly get the point across in situations where you want to avoid any emotional drama on their part. it's great for family reunions and crowded places)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Fours.

...I just shuddered.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Even if those are just stereotypes of 7s and while they might not be true, its how I perceive them to be. Their energy is off putting to me. I certainly can't handle them in large doses. To be honest, they are probably a little too upbeat for me. Ick, I suck at explaining this. i have a few type 7 friends, and I tend to only hang out with them every once in a while. Though this could also be due to them be very very extroverted.


then I suggest you read more into the motivations and fixations of type 7 because is sounds like most of the 7s you've hanging out with are ExxP 7w6 So/Sx. Sp/Sx, Sx/Sp and Sp/So 7s are completely different and lots of 7w8s are extremely misanthropic.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana

Okay, I figured out what I don't like about the 7s I've met. The pleasure seeking/pain avoiding behavior. I have a 7 friend who avoids any type of discomfort or boredom or obligation to the point where the second something becomes even slightly less pleasurable than he wants it to be, he aborts and moves on to the next thing. This could mean not typing a paper for a class because he didn't feel like it or wanted to do something more enjoyable (then he'll give a b.s. excuse for why he didn't do it to get an extension), this could be quitting a job despite needing the money because he couldn't text message on his phone or he had to work when he didn't feel like it. 

Im not saying that avoiding pain is inherently bad, I think a little discomfort and deprivation can do one good. Maybe its because Im used to both? Of the 7s I know/have known, it seems like they will do anything to get away from feeling any discomfort. Even the base level. Im sure this is not all of them though. 

Also the one I mentioned above is a huge extrovert and probably an FP. He lives life like its all about feeling good all the time and lacks any sense of duty or commitment to anything. I dislike that immensely.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> Okay, I figured out what I don't like about the 7s I've met. The pleasure seeking/pain avoiding behavior. I have a 7 friend who avoids any type of discomfort or boredom or obligation to the point where the second something becomes even slightly less pleasurable than he wants it to be, he aborts and moves on to the next thing. This could mean not typing a paper for a class because he didn't feel like it or wanted to do something more enjoyable (then he'll give a b.s. excuse for why he didn't do it to get an extension), this could be quitting a job despite needing the money because he couldn't text message on his phone or he had to work when he didn't feel like it.
> 
> Im not saying that avoiding pain is inherently bad, I think a little discomfort and deprivation can do one good. Maybe its because Im used to both? Of the 7s I know/have known, it seems like they will do anything to get away from feeling any discomfort. Even the base level. Im sure this is not all of them though.


this is a more legitimate reason to dislike 7s (albeit unbalanced 7s)



> Also the one I mentioned above is a huge extrovert and probably an FP. He lives life like its all about feeling good all the time and lacks any sense of duty or commitment to anything. I dislike that immensely.


_duty_? what's that?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Rim said:


> @_Spades_ :O I have to hear why no type 6.


I'm with you on 5w6 actually, but I think if I was one, I wouldn't care about that =P

Anyway, Six. Well to me, fear is the only really negative thing that exists in my mind. Without it, there is absolute freedom. The worst feeling is knowing there was an opportunity but not going for it because of fear/laziness/hesitation. It would be torture to worry about every decision I make. It would be torture not to trust my own self, when I'm the only thing I have. I may have lots of friends, but there is a constant drive to separate, to do my own thing. I want to expand all boundaries. I am not *one bit* comfortable in a comfort zone. It brings out an anxiety in me to break it, to leave it, run away and never come back. It's difficult for me to express this, but hope it's enough =)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Threads such as these never end well and always lead to massive typism.


----------

